# when do i stop feeding?



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 7, 2008)

In two days it will be week 6 of flowering. They were just watered with straight water a few days ago. At 6.5 weeks it will be time to feed\water again.

Do I give them nutes? or straight water? I read where you dont feed them for the last two weeks.

the buds are nice but they are small....kinda..... can i expect them to get any bigger and will feeding more nutes at this point really help any?

Im using Fox Farms, full 6 line.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

yes I dont feed the last 2 weeks before harvest..we dont want those.  it helps get the nutes outta plant and makes for a better smoke..take care and be safe my friend


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 7, 2008)

so ill go straight water from here....

Any comments about the size of the budz, Are they gonna pack on some more weight? they are kinda small, By looking Ill be lucky to get .5 ounce off each of the two plants. These are outdoor plants, vegged for 4 weeks indoors under 600 mh, then transplanted outdoors.

I have heard buds really pack on weight the last two weeks, is this true for outdoor?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> In two days it will be week 6 of flowering.
> 
> the buds are nice but they are small....kinda..... can i expect them to get any bigger and will feeding more nutes at this point really help any?


 
Do you know they will be done in 8 weeks?


----------



## POTUS (Nov 7, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> In two days it will be week 6 of flowering. They were just watered with straight water a few days ago. At 6.5 weeks it will be time to feed\water again.
> 
> Do I give them nutes? or straight water? I read where you don't feed them for the last two weeks.
> 
> ...


There is no proof either way in the argument that has been going on now for 20+ years over feeding pot plants before harvest.

You have two sides to this argument:

1. One side says to feed right up to harvest. These people say it makes no difference in taste and nutes aren't absorbed into the plant anyway and will make larger buds because the plant will continue to grow at it's best until you kill it.

2. The other side says that the nutes flavor the weed and it will taste better if those nutes are not in the plant at harvest.

As I said, there has been NO testing done to prove it either way. I've heard stories from countless people on both sides of the argument that SWEAR they are right.

What it comes down to is you need to do it both ways and then make up your own mind as to which method you've convinced yourself is the right one.

Sorry man, there is no real answer to your question. It depends entirely on which large group of growers you want to believe with neither side having any proof anyway.

Oh yeah, here's the clincher:

Both sides will swear also that they've done testing to prove it.

Both can't possibly be correct. One of them is wrong.

You chose.

hehe, that's the best and most honest answer there is.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 7, 2008)

potus you crack me up.....

Strain is Nirvana bubblelicious and Secret Valley Seeds Northern flame (indoors strains)...says 8-9 weeks to both. The bubblelicious is sativa\indica and my particular pheno has mostly indica leaves . The northern flame seems like it may go longer as it looks sativa dominant with the long skinny fingers leaves.. As of now it looks waaay to early on the trics. If i had to put a percentage to it id say they were 60 clear, 40 percent cloudy and like 3 or 4 that are amber....

Might go 9 weeks, i have no idea.....Thus my question.....:hubba:  Monday will be 6 weeks.still really green and lush......uh anything else you need to know to help?


----------



## POTUS (Nov 8, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> potus you crack me up.....
> 
> Strain is Nirvana bubblelicious and Secret Valley Seeds Northern flame (indoors strains)...says 8-9 weeks to both. The bubblelicious is sativa\indica and my particular pheno has mostly indica leaves . The northern flame seems like it may go longer as it looks sativa dominant with the long skinny fingers leaves.. As of now it looks waaay to early on the trics. If i had to put a percentage to it id say they were 60 clear, 40 percent cloudy and like 3 or 4 that are amber....
> 
> Might go 9 weeks, i have no idea.....Thus my question.....:hubba: Monday will be 6 weeks.still really green and lush......uh anything else you need to know to help?


Thanks man, I crack me up too.

Well, it depends on what type of high you want to enjoy with your weed. If you want as much "Head" high as possible, then harvest when the T's are 50/50 clear/cloudy. If you want more of a couchlock then wait until you have a 50/50 cloudy/amber.

It's not rocket science man. All this measuring, fine tuning and additives are really unnecessary. Veg it, flower it, harvest it, cure it, smoke it.

Do it as cheap as possible with the best bang for your buck and you'll be a happy camper. If you have time and money to waste, make some place happy and send them your money for all that fancy crap. They'll love you, you'll get an extra 14 grams of smoke for $200 and your grow room will look like the space shuttle. hehe

Good luck to you man! Enjoy that smoke!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah Ive got a very fancy stealth growroom indoors behind a wall, opening is behind bookcases.

Got a Scrog Flower room and a mother room 600 flower 400 veg....chek out my thread in my sig....

these were outdoor plants that I flowered for sex then put outside to finish because at the time I only had one grow chamber.

Anyone care to take a shot at the bud question I had? I have read the buds bulk up pretty good in the last two weeks, any truth to this?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 8, 2008)

well, I mean... the plant is mearly flowering... it's only going to do it's "full bloom" in a short period of time... which is obviously at the end, so there's yer answer... yes, they reach maximum potential right at the end...


----------

